# welche Treiber brauche ich?



## Meckel (29. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

zu allererst einmal hoffe ich, dass ich in dem richtigen Bereich gelandet bin. Wenn nicht, bitte nicht steinigen 

Ich warte zur Zeit auf eine neue Festplatte, die die Tage ankommt. Meine derzeitige gibt nun leider langsam den Geist auf und ich dachte mir, das wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, den PC neu aufzusetzen und mal meinen ganzen Junk rauszuschmeißen. Leider kenne ich mich kaum bis gar nicht mit Treibern aus und weiß nicht, welche ich alles brauche.

Für die Graka und den Prozessor kann ich mir die Treiber ja einfach auf der Internetseite runterladen. Da weiß ich aber auch nicht genau, was ich mir runterladen soll, da es auf der Seite mehrere Downloadlinks gibt zu unterschiedlichen Treibern (?) gibt. Habe aber auch gelesen, dass ich für LAN, CD-Laufwerk, Sound und Netzteil auch Treiber brauche. Da weiß ich aber überhaupt nicht, wo man die herbekommen sollte :/

Zu meiner Hardware:

Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3

CPU: AMD FX-8320

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series

Netzeil: Cougar A450

Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand hier weiterhelfen könnte. Stehe nämlich schon bei einer so vermeintlich einfachen Aufgabe auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

Moin

Zum Ersten: Für Netzteil und CD-ROM brauchste keine Treiber.
Zum Zweiten: Welches Windows solls denn werden?


----------



## Meckel (29. August 2017)

Sorry, habe ich voll vergessen ^^. Wird Windows 10 64bit Version


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

Hoffe mal der Link funzt...
ASRock > 970 Extreme3
Ein All-In-One Paket und der Soundtreiber für das MoBo.

Und dann noch der Grafikkartentreiber von AMD. Das sollte dann schon alles sein.

Wo haste eigentlich her das man für ein Netzteil Treiber braucht?! Das ist bis jetzt der Gag des Tages


----------



## Meckel (29. August 2017)

HAbe mir was durchgelesen zu der Reihenfolge, in der man die Treiber runterladen sollte. Da stand irgendwas von Netzteiltreiber 

Wenn ich auf die AMD Seite gehe und dort den Treiber downloaden möchte, habe ich dort ja 3 mögliche Downloads. Eins mit 355MB Größe, da steht optional, eins mit 464MB Größe und eins mit 49MB. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das mit 49MB nicht das richtige ist. Sollte ich mir nun die anderen beiden runterladen, oder nur das mit 464MB weil das andere ja optional ist?


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

Ähm... Wenn du dem Link folgst sind da ZWEI Dateien... Wo suchst denn du Bitte?

Geh auf Support für dein Board, dann Treiber und dann DEIN Betriebssystem. Da sollten dann ZWEI Dateien sein.

Oder meinst du den Grafiktreiber? Rede bitte, bitte in ganzen Sätzen...

Für die HD 7900 sollte Windows 10 schon das passende dabei haben. Weil dafür gibts schon länger keine Unterstützung mehr.

Ansonsten das 355MB Paket. 

Musste erst mal den Weg finden... Zu dem was du meintest


----------



## type_o (29. August 2017)

Welches Window wird benutzt? Also, welches Betriebssystem? 
Einen >Netzteiltreiber< gibt es nicht, nur Netzwerktreiber!


----------



## Meckel (29. August 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Und dann noch der Grafikkartentreiber von AMD. Das sollte dann schon alles sein.



Habe auf der AMD Seite manuell den notwendigen Treiber gesucht. Bei dem LInk, den du geschickt hast, habe ich mir die 2 Sachen runtergeladen


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

type_o schrieb:


> ...Also, welches Betriebssystem? ...


Ist schon Beantwortet... Lesen sollte man schon können...


----------



## Meckel (29. August 2017)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und sorry nochmal für mein Unvermögen


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

Dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## type_o (29. August 2017)

Ich habe beim verfassen meines Beitrages nebenbei die Seite von ASRock und den dazugehörigen Treiber besucht. Sorry, daß ich nicht nebenbei noch die Aktuallisierung des Themas lese!


----------



## LaVolpe (29. August 2017)

Gerade Windows 10 sucht sich doch schon alle Treiber selber, also Windows Update suchen lassen &arbeiten lassen und wenn dann im Gerätemanager nichts angezeigt wird würde ich nur den aktuellsten (für die GPU passenden) Treiber von AMD laden und fertig.


----------

